# 

## Yorey

właśnie postawiłem ściany i lada moment ruszę z instalacjami. Dom jest parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem (w którym są dwa okna w ścianach szczytowych) i podpiwniczony (4 okna w piwnicy), do tego okien jest dużo i dużych, ale znakomita ich większość to witryny (okna stałe). Pytanie - czy iść w czujki ruchowe, czy jakieś magiczne czujniki na okna, czy diabli wiedzą co jeszcze. Wytłumaczcie mi to, proszę, jak sześciolatkowi, bo kompletnie nie mam o tym pojęcia...

----------


## duss

1 - tylko czujniki ruchu- czujniki magnetyczne ew na wejscie do domu,
2- popros jakiegos dobrego instalatora aby ci dobrze doradzil.....
3- instalacja tylko w gwiazde ( od kazdego elementu osobny kabel do centrali alarmowej),

tyle.

----------


## robertsz

Jeśli na tym etapie masz dylematy to samodzielnie nie zainstalujesz poprawnie swojego alarmu.

Czujki magnetyczne dają Ci kontrolę otwarcia/zamknięcia okien i drzwi.
Gdybyś ochronę oparł tylko na kontaktronach to intruz wchodzi do domu przez wybitą szybę nie wzbudzając alarmu.
Więc, jeśli już chcesz zamontować kontaktrony to muszą one współpracować z innymi typami czujek:
- ruchu
- czujki zbicia szyb
- czujki wibracyjne

Temat jest niestety szeroki jak Amazonka, więc poprzednia porada jest jak najbardziej na miejscu.
Skontaktuj się z instalatorem alarmów, uzgodnij gdzie i jakie kable. Ułóż instalację wg jego wskazówek.

Osobiście namawiam Cię do kontaktronów, jeśli wpuszczane to tym bardziej.
Narobisz się to fakt, ale korzyści są bardzo duże. 
Zwłaszcza jeśli te sygnały wykorzystasz do czegoś więcej niż tylko wzbudzania alarmu.

----------


## comin

Nie jestem z branży dlatego nie będę Cie wysyłał do sklepu, instalatora itp bo nie po to jest forum.
Jak chcesz prosty alarm który zabezpieczy Twój dom, to kup centralę z odpowiednią ilością wejść (np. ilość pomieszczeń)
doprowadź kable jak wcześniej kolega pisał w pajęczynę czyli każdy kabel>czujnik PIR (zastosuj 6-8żył) W razie uszkodzenia, lub rozbudowy masz zapasową, 
Kontrakton załóż tylko przy drzwiach wejściowych, kable w koszulkach 20cm od przewodów elektrycznych (montowałem z elektrycznymi i nie ma problemu), Kabel 8 żył do syreny i miłej konfiguracji  :Smile: 

Ps. Oczywiście dedykowane kable do dialera, manipulatora itp (zależy od producenta dlatego centrale kup teraz)
Pzdr

----------


## adwlodar

> Dom jest parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem (w którym są dwa okna w ścianach szczytowych)


Zastanów się nad zabezpieczeniem również tych okien, rozumiem, że to okna połaciowe. Z zabezpieczeń mechanicznych to dobry zamek z bolcem zatrzaskującym. Jeśli okna są w jednym pomieszczeniu to może zainstaluj jedną przestrzenną czujkę zbicia szyb, może kontaktrony. Ludzie często zapominają o tych słabych punktach domu. 




> do tego okien jest dużo i dużych


Jeszcze raz polecam przestrzenne czujki zbicia szyb.




> Pytanie - czy iść w czujki ruchowe


Oczywiście. O rozmieszczenie i konkretny wybór zapytaj instalatora. Ciężko pomóc bez planów domu, rozumiesz chyba. Na pewno na hollu, w garażu pomocna może być czujka dualna.




> czy jakieś magiczne czujniki na okna


Kontaktrony się zwą te czujniki  :wink:  Myślę, że na drzwiach wejściowych to faktycznie dobry pomysł. Można w łatwy sposób zrobić tzw. GONG i manipulator(klawiatura) będzie Cię(lub np. samotną żonę w domu w nocy), że ktoś wszedł przez drzwi lub podniósł bramę garażową.
Sygnalizator wewnętrzny sobie odpuść - potrafi nastraszyć nie tylko włamywacza (a właśnie jego najmniej). Sygnalizator zewnętrzny koniecznie z własnym zasilaniem. Koledzy dobrze napisali, że instalacja typu gwiazda - każda czujka ruchu, wibracyjna, kontaktron na oddzielnym przewodzie. Oczywiście w przypadku okien wieloskrzydłowych można połączyć kontaktrony razem na takim oknie(po prostu oszczędność). Najlepiej jak każda linia będzie typu 2EOL.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Yorey

serdeczne dzięki! Połowy z tego, co napisałeś nie zrozumiałem, ale popracuję nad tym :smile:  Raz jeszcze bardzo dziękuję i wesołych Świąt życzę!

----------


## adwlodar

Nie ma za co.  :wink: 

Jak coś jest niejasne, pytaj. Ktoś na pewno odpowie! 

Wesołych!!!  :smile:  

idę gotować...  :stir the pot:

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam

Istotne jeszcze jest, czy chcesz alarm antywłamaniowy - zazbrajasz system, wychodzisz z domu, chroniony jest obiekt wewnątrz, czy także antynapadowy - przebywasz wewnątrz, zazbrajasz alarm, możesz swobodnie (no prawie)  poruszać się w domu, ingerencja z zewnątrz jest sygnalizowana.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Maanniutek

Witam.

Prowadzę firme od paru lat i powiem tak:
- z doświadczenia wiem iż próby wykonania instalacji we własnym zakresie kończą się fiaskiem
- jeśli chodzi o rozprowadzenie okablowania to do każdego urządzenia kabel 6 żyłowy ( 6x0,5)
- kable rozprowadź do czujek ruchu wewnętrznych ( montujesz je w rogach pokoi na wysokości ok 2,30m, zasięg czujnika to ok 12 m i kąt widzenia 90 stopni) musisz je umiejscowić tak aby widziały jak najwięcej powierzchni pokoju 
- jesli chcesz zainwestuj w czujniki magnetyczne w oknach wtedy do każdego okna na dole doprowadzasz kabel (środek okna w przypadku dwuskrzydłowych i i odpowiednio lewo prawo w przypadku jednoskrzydłowych) Dół okna zapewnia że będziesz mógł je uchylać przy uzbrojonym systemie np w nocy
- proponuje wyprowadzić kable także do czujników zewnętrznych to jest bardzo pomocny system a jeśli masz możliwość to lepiej to zrobić bo mały koszt kabla  
  na zewnątrz wysokość kabla to 2,7
- doprowadź przewód do klawiatury na parterze przy wejściu jak i na piętrze przy schodach
- pamiętaj o kablu do sygnalizatora zewnętrznego (wyjca)

Jeśli potrzebujesz pomocy wyślij mi plany swojego domu a ja CI rozplanuje gdzie co masz doprowadzić aby system miał ręce i nogi

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam.
> 
> *Prowadzę firme od paru lat i powiem tak:*
> ............................................
> - kable rozprowadź do czujek ruchu wewnętrznych ( *montujesz je w rogach pokoi* na wysokości ok 2,30m, zasięg czujnika to ok 12 m i kąt widzenia 90 stopni) musisz je umiejscowić tak aby widziały jak najwięcej powierzchni pokoju


Niewiele jest głupszych rzeczy przy montaży systemu alarmowego od montażu czujki ruchu w rogach pokoi. I prawie zawsze ląduje tam szafa.



> - z doświadczenia wiem iż próby wykonania instalacji we własnym zakresie kończą się fiaskiem


To jaki jest głębszy sens twojej porady?

----------


## Maanniutek

> Niewiele jest głupszych rzeczy przy montaży systemu alarmowego od montażu czujki ruchu w rogach pokoi. I prawie zawsze ląduje tam szafa.
> 
> To jaki jest głębszy sens twojej porady?


Powiem tak najbezpieczniejsze są rogi przy drzwiach lub oknach ( prawidłowe umiejscowienie według norm dot systemów alarmowych) a co do miejsca szafy wy rozmieszczać je trzeba z głową

Jeśli chodzi o głębszy sens wypowiedzi to żeby nie robić tego samemu jeśli się na tym nie zna tylko albo poprosić specjalistę aby nam powyznaczał miejsca albo zamówić firmę która zrobi to od a-z i nie będzie później problemów w stylu czujnik nie widzi. Brać tylko instalatorów z uprawnieniami którymi są w stanie się wylegitymować. TO jest moja rada.

----------


## dendrytus

> Powiem tak najbezpieczniejsze są rogi przy drzwiach lub oknach ( prawidłowe umiejscowienie według norm dot systemów alarmowych) a co do miejsca szafy wy *rozmieszczać je trzeba z głową*.


Ale szafy czy czujniki?

----------


## adam_mk

Od ponad trzydziestu lat montuję takie systemy!
Sugeruję - usiądźcie sobie na dłoniach, głęboko pooddychajcie z 10 minut a POTEM zróbcie kawę i zastosujcie ROZUM!
(bardzo pomaga)

Jak kto co bardziej inteligentny to:
Wyobrazi sobie, że chce się włamać do środka zamkniętego takiego domu...
KTÓRĘDY?!
JAK?!
CZYM SIĘ POSŁUŻY?!
- Zwykle jakim otworem (okno, drzwi).
- Na silę, na chama, na wyrwę!
- Przywali tym, co znajdzie lub ze sobą przyniesie!
(widzicie inną metodę?)
Dobry system alarmowy powinien to wykryć i powiadomić kogo należy o próbie nieuprawnionego wejścia.
Więc:
ZEWNĘTRZNY system obwodowy, który "widzi" jak kto do domu (ściany, okna, drzwi) się zbliża...
Tyle, ze te czujki są drogie a niezawodne nie istnieją!
WEWNĘTRZNY system ochrony WSZYSTKICH otworów (drzwi, okna). Czujki wstrząsu. Szok-sensory.
Nie wywołują alarmu przy działaniu ręką. Byle dotknięcie PRZEDMIOTEM szyby czy ramy - tak!
Upierdliwe trochę w NOWYM domu (który jeszcze "pracuje")
Sporo dobierania czułości, ale skuteczne.
Centrala i powiadamiacz - według upodobania...
Do wyboru.
Jeden, drugi lub oba naraz.
Ale...

To i tak do dupy pomysł!
Bo?
Bo są czujki zalania, braku lub nadmiaru ciśnienia, napięcia, wystąpienia czadu, dymu i ognia lub gazów palnych i wiele wiele innych, ze o guziczku "emergency" dla wiekowego członka rodziny nie wspomnę...
Więc?

Wezwałbym jakiego sensownego alarmiarza na małą konferencję.
Podpowie, doradzi a nawet zrobi i uruchomi...
Fakt! Weźmie jakieś pieniądze, co boli!
Ale da sporo pewności, że jakby co - to system zadziała poprawnie!

Samemu trudno po kilku postach ten trudny fach opanować w stopniu bodaj miernym...
Można więc tę kasę zainwestować w sensowny system albo... wyrzucić własnymi rękami.

Adam M.

----------


## Maanniutek

zgadzam się z przedmówcą  :wink:

----------


## kasprzyk

> Niewiele jest głupszych rzeczy przy montaży systemu alarmowego od montażu czujki ruchu w rogach pokoi. I prawie zawsze ląduje tam szafa.
> 
> To jaki jest głębszy sens twojej porady?


No tak, teraz taka nowa moda panuje, 4 szafy w 4 kątach do samego sufitu - ściany na całej długości wolne, co najwyżej powieszony obrazek
 :smile:

----------


## Maanniutek

> No tak, teraz taka nowa moda panuje, 4 szafy w 4 kątach do samego sufitu - ściany na całej długości wolne, co najwyżej powieszony obrazek


dokładnie albo nie wszystkim chce sie pomyśleć....
a jednak przy każdej instalacji trzeba wysilić szare komórki

----------


## Maanniutek

w tym miejscu odrazu podpowiem bo jak widzę róg pokoju jest tematem problematycznym:

Jeśli montujemy czujnik w rogu przy ścianie z oknem należy przewidzieć czy będzie tam karnisz i firanki lub zasłonki? (żeby nie zasłoniły czujnika)
Jeśli tak należy czujnik przesunąć od rogu  po ścianie prostopadłej do ściany z oknem o ok 20-30 cm

----------


## adam_mk

Czujniki ruchu PIR , wszystkie , mają już filtr światła białego.
Najlepszym miejscem na nie jest ten kawałek ściany nad drzwiami wejściowymi do pomieszczenia.
TAM nigdy nie postawicie żadnej szafy! Nawet za trzy dziesięciolecia!
A że ma filtr to błysk pioruna czy długie światła samochodu go nie pobudzą.
JA pamiętam takie czujki, co reagowały na CB i radiostacje policji czy karetek pogotowia...
(no, z niewielkiej odległości)
Tyle, że aby zadziałał to MUSICIE stracić szybę czy zamknięcie okna.
To znaczy - zadziała dopiero PO stracie.
Czujnik sejsmiczny na framudze okna zadziała jak tylko ktoś SPRÓBUJE się do kona dobrać.
A że często są to P4 to strat praktycznie nie ma...

Wiem czemu nie lubicie tych czujników jako instalatorzy...
 :Lol: 

Dopiero jak śnieg spadnie i widać ślady do okna i z powrotem - to można inwestora przekonać, że alarmiarz nie jest dupa i badziewia nie założył.

Znacie sposób włamania na "mercedesa"?
Pobudza się alarm kopiąc w koło, aż właściciel kluczyków nie przyniesie...
 :Lol: 

Ci, co KONIECZNIE chcą nam zrobić "kuku" bywają wredni i podstępni.
TEGO czujnik nie wykrywa!
System powinien być tak skonfigurowany, aby eliminował "takie zagrywki" przeciwnika.
(topologia, mechanizm podwójnego naruszenia itp.)

Wezwij alarmiarza jak chcesz mieć to dobrze zrobione.
Czasem przesunięcie czujki o metr czy dwa sprawę kładzie lub ustawia.

Adam M.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Czujniki ruchu PIR , wszystkie , mają już filtr światła białego.
> 
> 
> Adam M.


wszystkie ?????  i co w związku z tym ? 
napiszcie mi fachowcy z wieloletnim stażem, który producent nie zakazuje montażu ich czujek na przeciw okien, nikt z Was na razie o tym nie wspomniał, rozumiem że czujecie się tak bardzo na sile, żeby poprawiać ludzi latami pracującymi nad swoimi produktami ? - gratuluję! a może dla wygodnictwa nie wspominacie nic o tym klientowi, bo zawsze łatwiej doprowadzić przewód w okolicach centralnych mieszkania, a klient po kilku fałszywych alarmach przestanie go załączać.

filtr światła białego, to nie jest lekarstwo na fałszywe alarmy, nawet w czujkach dualnych.

pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> wszystkie ?????  i co w związku z tym ? 
> napiszcie mi fachowcy z wieloletnim stażem, który producent nie zakazuje montażu ich czujek na przeciw okien, nikt z Was na razie o tym nie wspomniał, rozumiem że czujecie się tak bardzo na sile, żeby poprawiać ludzi latami pracującymi nad swoimi produktami ? - gratuluję! a może dla wygodnictwa nie wspominacie nic o tym klientowi, bo zawsze łatwiej doprowadzić przewód w okolicach centralnych mieszkania, a klient po kilku fałszywych alarmach przestanie go załączać.
> 
> filtr światła białego, to nie jest lekarstwo na fałszywe alarmy, nawet w czujkach dualnych.
> 
> pzdr


 Fałszywe  alarmy? A co takiego, bo nie pamiętam

----------


## Maanniutek

> wszystkie ?????  i co w związku z tym ? 
> napiszcie mi fachowcy z wieloletnim stażem, który producent nie zakazuje montażu ich czujek na przeciw okien, nikt z Was na razie o tym nie wspomniał, rozumiem że czujecie się tak bardzo na sile, żeby poprawiać ludzi latami pracującymi nad swoimi produktami ? - gratuluję! a może dla wygodnictwa nie wspominacie nic o tym klientowi, bo zawsze łatwiej doprowadzić przewód w okolicach centralnych mieszkania, a klient po kilku fałszywych alarmach przestanie go załączać.
> 
> filtr światła białego, to nie jest lekarstwo na fałszywe alarmy, nawet w czujkach dualnych.
> 
> pzdr


Jak przeczytałeś moje wypowiedzi wcześniejsze to powinieneś zauważyć iż napisałem że zgodnie z normami powinny być montowane wzdłuż ściany z oknem a nie pisałem że na przeciw. Oczywiście często są montowane naprzeciwko okien ale na setki instalacji jakie mam nigdy nie miałem problemów z fałszywymi alarmami z tego powodu, wszystko zależy od tego jak dobre czujniki damy  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak przeczytałeś moje wypowiedzi wcześniejsze to powinieneś zauważyć iż napisałem że zgodnie z normami *powinny być montowane wzdłuż ściany z oknem a nie pisałem że na przeciw.*


 Wzdłuż ściany? to znaczy jak?

----------


## Maanniutek

w rogu pomieszczenia o ile jest to możliwe w którym spotyka się ściana lub ściany z oknami

----------


## kasprzyk

> Jak przeczytałeś moje wypowiedzi wcześniejsze to powinieneś zauważyć iż napisałem że zgodnie z normami powinny być montowane wzdłuż ściany z oknem a nie pisałem że na przeciw. Oczywiście często są montowane naprzeciwko okien ale na setki instalacji jakie mam nigdy nie miałem problemów z fałszywymi alarmami z tego powodu, wszystko zależy od tego jak dobre czujniki damy


Owszem, zwróciłeś już uwagę w tym kierunku.



> Fałszywe  alarmy? A co takiego, bo nie pamiętam


klienci się nie przypominają - poszukali lepszego fachowca ?   :wink: 
pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> Owszem, zwróciłeś już uwagę w tym kierunku.
> 
> klienci się nie przypominają - poszukali lepszego fachowca ?  
> pzdr


 naprawdę? Ciekawe? Bo co roku mają płatne przeglądy, o których przypominają im sms' i maile. Elektryka co 5 lat.  Opomiarowanie gniazdek w łazienkach plus kilka przypadkowych przy okazji przeglądu sys. alarmowego. O sprawdzeniu różnicówek przypominają im snms' raz na 3 mies.
Jeszcze jakaś teoria na mój temat.

----------


## kasprzyk

a nie, to przepraszam - ja zakładam gniazdka a Ty *gnazdka* dodatkowo używasz *snms-ów* a to już wyższa technologia  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> a nie, to przepraszam - ja zakładam gniazdka a Ty *gnazdka* dodatkowo używasz *snms-ów* a to już wyższa technologia


WOW. A czegoś bardziej mądrego się możemy się spodziewać?

----------


## kasprzyk

> WOW. A czegoś bardziej mądrego się możemy się spodziewać?


*się możemy się spodziewać* ze strony złotej rączki z 5-cioma instalacjami alarmowymi i elektrycznymi, no nie wiem, jak to wygląda u Ciebie

----------


## dendrytus

> *się możemy się spodziewać* ze strony złotej rączki z 5-cioma instalacjami alarmowymi i elektrycznymi, no nie wiem, jak to wygląda u Ciebie


 Jestem porażony, może zacznij uczyć polskiego w podstawówce.

----------


## kasprzyk

Cieszę się, że wyciągasz wnioski  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Naoglądał się chłopak jakiegoś chłamu źle zmontowanego to fałszywki mu sen z oczu spędzają...

Poczytaj coś POZA REKLAMÓWKAMI o czujniku pyrroelektrycznym, soczewce Fresnela, optyce Fresnelowskiej, logice rozmytej...
Pokatuj kilka takich od różnych producentów...
Może załapiesz co miałem na rozumie...

Adam M.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Naoglądał się chłopak jakiegoś chłamu źle zmontowanego to fałszywki mu sen z oczu spędzają...


Miło mi, zawsze to lepiej brzmi niż starzec, a być może wiekowo moglibyśmy podać sobie ręce  :wink: 



> Może załapiesz co miałem na rozumie...
> 
> Adam M.


Kolego, nikt nie jest wróżką, nie zapominaj, że piszesz na forum które czytają różni ludzie, także całkowici laicy. Napisałeś wprost: _Czujniki ruchu PIR , wszystkie , mają już filtr światła białego.
Najlepszym miejscem na nie jest ten kawałek ściany nad drzwiami wejściowymi do pomieszczenia._ 
Rozwiń tą wypowiedź, jak to się ma do pomieszczeń, gdzie w większości sytuacji na przeciwko są okna. Wspomnij jak łatwo z zewnątrz można ingerować w system, napisz, że producent nie zaleca a wręcz zakazuje takiego montażu, lub podaj dla jasności konkretne modele, którego problem ten nie dotyczy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Albo problematykę znasz i zrobisz poprawnie, albo nie.

Alarmy jakie w większości się stawia są "na sztukę".
Ma być, bo ma być!
Ale...
Jak alarm ma też działać poprawnie, to trzeba go zaprojektować.
Dokonuje się tego zaczynając od oględzin miejsca i wywiadu z inwestorem dotyczącym specyfiki tego miejsca.
Potem robi się analizę zagrożeń i na tych podstawach składa cały szkic pomysłu.
Dobiera się też odpowiedni sprzęt.
Zwykle później inwestor jest w małym szoku, jak cenę słyszy i zaczyna brednie, że sąsiadowi to za 1/którąś tam tego postawili!
Bywa jeszcze zabawniej!
 :Lol: 
Inwestor chce PROJEKT!
Najczęściej tłumaczy mu się, że powinien się zdecydować: czy chce projekt czy chce alarm.
Bo na oba to go raczej nie stać!
Bywa, że projekt kosztuje znacznie drożej jak sam system.
Poprawnie wykonany projekt to jakiś tydzień do dwóch tygodni roboty i uzgodnień.
Kompletnie zbędny trud w obiekcie nie wymagającym ochrony obowiązkowej, jakim jest dom jednorodzinny.
Tam sensowny szkic instalacji wystarcza.

Kwestia klasy zagrożeń, klasy sytemu i jeszcze kilku innych czynników...
Także norm i przepisów...

Sugeruję, aby tu, w tym wątku szkolenia zawodowego nie robić, bo i tak bez praktyki dobrego alarmiarza się nie wykształci.
Na to potrzeba całych lat...

Który masz numer licencji?
(Bo ja mam numer 1. Pierwszą wydaną w tym kraju!)

Adam M.

----------


## kasprzyk

Witaj 
Myślę, że odpowiedź jaką udzieliłeś powinno się wytłuścić i zostawić w poradach dla inwestora. Dokładnie tak wgląda w Polsce rzeczywistość, klient jak słyszy, że musi więcej wydać niż sąsiad na alarm, stwierdzi że z Ciebie naciągacz! Ale jak ma dołożyć za kilka płytek ozdobnych do łazienki parę tysięcy - to nie ma problemu. 
Kiedy próbuję zaoferować solidny sprawdzony sprzęt, i dostaję odpowiedź - a po co, grzecznie pytam jakiej wartości auto będzie zostawiał w garażu  :wink:  do niektórych to przemawia. Temat długi jak rzeka i jedyna słuszna rada to nie uogólniać i indywidualnie podchodzić do każdej roboty.
Pozdrawiam 



p.s Twoja licencja górą  :wink:

----------


## Maanniutek

Tak naprawdę w Polsce  klienci doceniają jakość sprzętu dopiero wtedy kiedy nie zadziała albo jeśli go wcześniej nie mieli a coś się stało

----------


## adam_mk

Potwierdzam!
Najrozsądniejszy klient to ten świeżo i dotkliwie okradziony!

Adam M.

----------


## Yorey

reasumując - robią się ściany, więc kogo mi polecacie? Rozchodzi się o stolycę - a w zasadzie jej północno-wschodnie rejony.

----------


## Maanniutek

My działamy na tym terenie wiec zapraszam do kontaktu adres strony masz w banerku po prawej, tam masz nr tel i maila
pozdr,
Mariusz K.

----------


## Staszk

Szanowni Mędrcy - czy ktoś z Was działa na Kaszubach? Mam tajne zapytanie na prv a nie wiem komu wysłać.

----------


## robertsz

Mi, mi, mi wyślij tajne pytanie  :wink: 

P.S. Nie jestem z kaszub, raz tam byłem i nie mogłem się dogadać  :roll eyes:

----------


## SS

> Wzdłuż ściany? to znaczy jak?


Czujki pasywne podczerwieni są kierunkowe tzn najlepiej wykrywają przemieszczanie się obiektu równolegle do lustra czujki.
Czyli jeśli miejscem agresji jest okno to czujka musi być bokiem do okna a nie na przeciw.

----------


## SS

> Albo problematykę znasz i zrobisz poprawnie, albo nie.
> 
> Który masz numer licencji?
> (Bo ja mam numer 1. Pierwszą wydaną w tym kraju!)
> 
> Adam M.


 Mam nadzieję, że nie chwalisz się kursem ukończonym w Techomie?
Bo tam jakoś przez ponad 15 lat nie zauważyli, że technika idzie do przodu i cały czas uczyli i chyba dziś uczą wg wymagań dla systemów klasy SA-3 i SA-4 wg normy której nie ma a nie wg stopni zabezpieczenia od jeden do cztery wg europejskiej normy PN EN 50131-1.

----------


## apiniu

Witam . Poszukuje dobrego instalatora alarmu w nowobudowamym domku .. Zestaw firmy Satel--- Woj Lubuskie  miejsc. Słubice.  Kogo panowie Polecą ? Pozdrawiam

----------

